# Pet Dove



## LaugherLady (Dec 13, 2007)

This is my new orange pied silky dove that I purchased at the Sturbridge show on December 8th. He is an 07 and quite young - less than 10 weeks old. He is rather skittish but am hoping he adjusts to me and his new environment as time goes by... I haven't yet named the little fellow - any suggestions  ?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I don't know about a name but he is *adorable*.

He looks kinda fluffy and cuddly. A dove name Fluffy.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Fluffy is nice. 
He is the cutest little thing. So sweet and cuddly.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OMG! A silky dove! I'm in love! What a precious little bird that is .. I've got no useful suggestions regarding a name!

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Omg, adorable!  

Hmmm....oranges....what about Sunkist? :]


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



Sunkist

Click to expand...

*That's a good one!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Or Stubby, for his little tail 
Lol


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Omg, adorable!
> 
> Hmmm....oranges....what about Sunkist? :]


 BECKEY, That's a very apporate name,for this little guy/gal. .GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Hmmm....oranges....what about Sunkist? :]


That name sounds positively perfect to me too!

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What A Super Cute Dove. I Think Sunkist Fits this Little One Really Nice. this One is Just A Over Load Of cutenessssssss.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww.... such a little cuddle cutie - just wanna snuggle up. Sunkist seems to fit perfectly - great suggestion! Look forward to more updates and pictures as s/he grows older


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

LaugherLady said:


> *This is my new orange pied silky dove that I purchased at the Sturbridge show on December 8th.*


What a little doll baby you have there. The pictures are wonderful. The third is priceless.  

Love the name *Sunkist*. You've got my vote.  

Please do keep us posted, to include lots of pictures.  




horsesgot6 said:


> *this One is Just A Over Load Of cutenessssssss*.


That's exactly what I was getting ready to say.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh, I'm SURE he/she will "warm" up to you! (pun intended!)

*Sunkist* IS a great name...maybe "Sunny" for short???

Never seen or even heard of a silky dove before...BEAUTIFUL!!

Wishing you both ALL THE BEST and we will sure be looking forward to UPDATES!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## LaugherLady (Dec 13, 2007)

It seems that Sunkist is a winner! It is definitely a male dove - he's got the attitude  . My favorite color is the violet neck silky but I haven't been able to locate one for sale. When I saw this little guy all alone in the sale section I decided I had to bring him home. I am handling him as much as possible and keep his cage in my office so he can see and hear me. He will lose some of the silkie "frizzle" in his wings after his first molt but will maintain the trait throughout his life. 


I'll be certain to post pics as time goes by...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I'll be certain to post pics as time goes by...[/QUOTE]

Please do. We enjoy pics.
Sunkist couldn't have found a better home.

Reti


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

One of the baby doves I'm raising has a silky mother... Maybe he'll inherit the gene? Your dove is absolutely gorgeous. Sunkist is an adorable name.

Good luck with your new pal,
Vasp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I had missed this thread until today. Sunkist is so beautiful and already looks very gentle. I had never heard of a silky dove and look forward to many more pictures of this sweetie.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one cutie! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Just wanted to see how this little beauty was doing. Would love an update and some more pictures


----------



## juanita (Jul 26, 2005)

wow ....just tooooo cute!


----------



## LaugherLady (Dec 13, 2007)

*new pics of Sunny*

I took these photos of Sunny this afternoon while he was enjoying a walk-about in the sunrays. His feathers are still coming in as they were quite broken when I first brought him home. He has grown quite a bit and continues to be somewhat nervous of me. What do they say... patience is a virtue  !


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwww - he sure looks like he's enjoying that sun  Then again, what else would a "Sunny" enjoy  
Thanks for the update - he's just gorgeous.
I've had my ringneck doves for just about 2 months and they're finally now beginning to act as if this is their home - so yup - patience is a virture (hard to do though, at least for me  ). 
So glad Sunny found a home with you!


----------

